# المراجل البخارية



## اسماعيل ذياب (4 أبريل 2010)

لسلام عليكم
الملفات المرفقة تحتوي على معلومات عن المراجل البخارية
ارجو الاستفادة منها


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

يسلم هالايدين
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (5 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

